# CPC,CPC-P Looking for full time coding work and/or part time remote coding work



## hopedendy (Sep 21, 2012)

HOPE E. DENDY
CPC, CPC-P, CST
150 Oak Ridge Place Apt. 5C
Greenville, SC, 29615
(864) 363-7393
hopedendy@gmail.com
Certified Professional Medical Coder, Surgical Technologist, Medical Biller and Auditor
 Certified Professional Coder since 2011 and Certified Surgical Technologist since 1998. My 3 years of coding surgical procedures and 14 years healthcare is an exemplarity of my dedication and integrity and will be a great asset to your company.

PROFESSIONAL EXPERIENCE
GREENVILLE HOSPITAL SYSTEM UNIVERSITY MEDICAL CENTER 
701 Grove Road, Greenville SC 29605	
 1998 - Present
Certified Professional Coder
•	Review patient charts to assure that the diagnosis and operative procedures are medical necessity for the patient treatments recommended by the physician.
•	Prepare patient invoices by computing and verifying the expenses for each service provided.
•	Necessitate the responsibility to ensure that the assigned codes meet all standard legal, insurance, and federal regulations for timely and faster service payments.
•	Countercheck the data and signatures of the physicians prior to submitting for reimbursement.
Certified Surgical Technologist and Surgery Billing/Scheduling
	Entered patient charges and ensured that charges were compatible to the physician's work in OR Suite.
	Ensured that the scheduling codes are appropriate for the procedure posted by the physician's office.
	Advanced coding knowledge enhances my ability to recognize inappropriate CPT and ICD-9 codes used for surgical procedures. 
	Resource personal for schedulers in the physician offices to support accurate coding for surgeries being scheduled.
	Resource auditor to ensure all charts is billed accurately.


EDUCATION
January 2012   AAPC Anatomy and Pathophysiolgy ICD-10 course
May 2011        Advanced American Academy of Professional Coders, Greenville Hospital
        June 2008        Associate Degree, Criminal Justice, Greenville Technical College
        August 1998    Diploma in Health Science, Surgical Technology, Greenville Technical College

Testing for CPC-H 10/16/12
ORGANIZATIONS

Health Information Advisory Board USC UPSTATE
American Academy Professional Coders 
The National Board of Surgical Technology and Surgical Assisting
Association of Surgical Technologist of South Carolina 




References upon request


----------



## clark.fern2011@gmail.com (Aug 17, 2016)

*Coding help for Medical Billing Business*

Hi I am Fern Clark.
I am looking for remote Medical Coders for my Medical Billing business.
The cases are Emergency consults and Chiropractic care, about 2- 30 cases per month.

Please respond with a rate per case

Thanks

Fern Clark
DC Medical Services
202-420-9386
FCCenterprises7@gmail.com


----------

